
Elderly Chinese man put himself up for adoption - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/he-was-one-of-millions-of-chinese-seniors-growing-old-alone-so-he-put-himself-up-for-adoption/2018/05/01/53749264-3d6a-11e8-912d-16c9e9b37800_story.html
======
Bizarro
That was a real sad story. I was hoping he had found a family.

